# Friends For Life UK 2018 - October 26-28, 2018



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2018)

This annual event can be life-changing for those who attend, so please check out the full details of the event at:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/UK2018/


----------



## HOBIE (May 9, 2018)

Duk used to do "Kids Events" which were very good. These events are good to learn for whole family


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2018)

You will pick some info up on these events


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2018)

Let us know if you booked up pls


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 24, 2019)

This year’s conference is in Daventry https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/chil...r-life-uk-2019-conference-tickets-58580080598 25-27th October


----------

